# USA Jackson Soloist Owners



## Rook (Jan 26, 2011)

Anybody here own one of these? I've seen some good used deals recently but am not a fan of the duncans or the switch position on the 2H. Just wondering about the potential of these guitars so...

First, let's see some pics!

Second, who's modded theirs? How and why?


GO


----------



## Inazone (Jan 26, 2011)

My USA Soloist is a mid `90s version that had different trem and pickups compared to the current version, but I own (and have owned) a number of other USA Jacksons, so I'd like to think I know something about them. I personally have never had an issue with the switch positions, but I know other people who find it very annoying. I guess I've been playing Jacksons for so long that it just seemed normal to me.

As far as the stock Duncans are concerned, they sound pretty "meh" because Jackson tends to use middle-of-the-road pickups that are decent for lots of musical genres but not necessarily amazing at any. I do like some Duncans in alder bodies - my MIJ Soloist Pro has a Full Shred in the bridge position - but alder isn't going to have the distinctive tone or response (ie. mahogany = warm tone, ash = tight low end, etc.) that other woods do. It's a good, resonant wood, but I've never found a particular pickup that sounds awesome in it. In other words, probably a good candidate for active pickups.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a SL2H (going to a friend soon) and it's just spectacular. It's definitely a great sounding guitar. I've dropped in some EMGs (89x and 85x) and the tones it gets are just awesome. That's pretty much the extent of the modding I've done to it and don't really think it needs any more.

I think they are (imo) the best "modern shreddy" type of guitar out there.


----------



## Rook (Jan 26, 2011)

Well my USA Rhoads has the Mo'Joe PAF Joe set from DiMarzio in it and sounds grey but they're a touch bass heavy and feel a little too flubby, and it drowns out the crunchiness.

I was thinking either Tone Zone, AT1 or PAF Pro.

What bridge is your USA? Is it a Kahler or a Jackson bridge or something?


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a 2007 SL2H that has been my main guitar since 2008. I got it used less than 4 months after assembly for a killer deal.

Here is how I have it set up right now:
Bareknuckle War Pig set with ceramic bridge
Brass Block Upgrade
Noiseless Floyd Springs
Goldo Backbox
Tuned to C# with an 11-54 set.

Its a huge change using a brass block. Way more resonant and thicker sounding. The springs dampen most of the floyd echo we all hate, and the backbox is a trem stabilizer. It helps to keep stuff from going sharp if you rest your hand on the floating bridge. It also serves as a hard tone link connecting the trem block to the body.

I also changed up the electronics. I never use a tone knob so I re-wired it for two master volumes with push pulls to coil tap each pickup. It lets me blend a humbucker with a single coil sound and it really versatile even with such high gain pickups.

As far as the switch position, you could always swap it around with the vol or tone position. Most people complain that the volume is too close to the strings, but its great if you are into volume swells. I have seen lots of guys move the switch to the tone's hole and the volume to the switches. Problem is it leaves you with an empty hole. You could always leave a knob and unwired pot there though.

Jacksons have been my main guitars since I was about 18, and I always have a hard time not buying one when its a good deal. You could get one, get some good pickups, and bridge upgrades and not even spend 1500 right now.


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 26, 2011)

I've got an SL-1 that is I believe a 1999. Love the guitar. I replaced the neck pickup with a Hot Rail and the Bridge with a Duncan Alternative 8. The stock JB actually sounded really good in that guitar. I swapped it because i wanted to try the Alternative 8. The stock neck/mid pickups are meh. The Duncan Hot Rail is my favorite neck pickup, so it had to go in.

Great guitars. Expensive new, but you can't really beat them if you find one for around $1000 new.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> What bridge is your USA? Is it a Kahler or a Jackson bridge or something?



I'm sure it's the Schaller-made JT590. USA "production" Soloists have only ever had that bridge and the OFR. Custom shop guitars, of course, are another story, and there's a million '80s Soloists with Kahlers - and even some with the crappy Jackson JT6 - but they were all custom order then.


----------



## Rook (Jan 26, 2011)

Indeed they were!

I was thinking either SL1 with DiMarzio Tone Zone or AT1 bridge with Cruiser or Fast Track neck and middle or SL2H with Probably a Tone Zone/Aur Norton set but may be tempted by a pair of PAF Pros.

Brass Floyd sustain block either way, pickup sponge (you know, the stuff in aftermarket pickup boxes) under the springs, replace the dome knobs for black stray knobs an if I got the 2H, swap the volume knob and pickup selector round, and replace the switchcraft selector with a DiMarzio 4PDT (Petrucci) switch.

I've been harping on about Music Man so long I forgot the reason I fell in love with my RR1, I'm really feelin the SL's at the moment.

By the way, not seeing any pic's...

I guess my browser must be broken or something


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 27, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Indeed they were!
> 
> Brass Floyd sustain block either way, pickup sponge (you know, the stuff in aftermarket pickup boxes) under the springs, replace the dome knobs for black stray knobs an if I got the 2H, swap the volume knob and pickup selector round, and replace the switchcraft selector with a DiMarzio 4PDT (Petrucci) switch.



IIRC the Dimarzio 4PDT switch uses a smaller than usual hole. US Jacksons are drilled for full size cts pots which are pretty good in size. You might have quite a bit of the washer showing if that matters to you. I love that switch for petrucci style wiring, but I wish they made it in black. If you got an sl1 you could do some cool stuff with a 5 way mega switch though too.


----------



## Demeyes (Jan 27, 2011)

I've got a jackson SL2H. I got mine used a few years back and it already had EMGs installed. It's my best sounding and playing guitar. I just wish I had more use for it because I play 7 and 8 strings in my band. I'd love to pick up another USA jackson as they are just fantastic guitars.


----------



## Rook (Jan 27, 2011)

infernalservice said:


> IIRC the Dimarzio 4PDT switch uses a smaller than usual hole. US Jacksons are drilled for full size cts pots which are pretty good in size. You might have quite a bit of the washer showing if that matters to you. I love that switch for petrucci style wiring, but I wish they made it in black. If you got an sl1 you could do some cool stuff with a 5 way mega switch though too.



I had thought of that, and annoyingly they put black 4PDT switches on the stealth a JPX Music Man guitars, but last time I asked our DiMarzio rep he couldn't get them. I'll persevere, but may end up just taking off the switching block underneath (with the mini PCB) and just spray the thing black with Hammerite (metal paint) or something. It wouldn't be the end of the world if it was chrome tbh.

Has anybody got a bad word to say about these? Not that I care if they do, lol, I've just never heard anything bad!


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Jan 27, 2011)

This is not the soloist you are looking for:



















Not great pictures, but you get the idea. It's a 2005 SLATQH, so a bit unusual: mahogany body & neck with a 3/4" carved quilt maple top, 22 frets and a TOM. It's an amazing guitar and I never noticed any problem with the location of the knobs. Would have preferred a hotter bridge pick-up and I like their speed-neck profile more, but apart from that, it's awesome...


----------



## Dooky (Jan 27, 2011)

I own a 2001 SL-1 (bought it new) and it's the best guitar I've ever played. I've kept mine completely stock. I really like the original Duncan pickups and have never been tempted to try anything different. It's a great sounding guitar and the overall feel and playability suits me perfectly. I'd like to get another USA Jackson, either a SL2HT or DK-1, but they've shot up in price heaps since I bought mine. Here are some piccys:


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2011)

My Soloist is pretty different:











Same basic idea, though - and one of the best guitars I've ever owned. Were I to order another one, it would have a Floyd, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Inazone (Jan 27, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> I'm sure it's the Schaller-made JT590. USA "production" Soloists have only ever had that bridge and the OFR. Custom shop guitars, of course, are another story, and there's a million '80s Soloists with Kahlers - and even some with the crappy Jackson JT6 - but they were all custom order then.



Actually it's a JT580LP, so a Takeuchi in other words. 

I don't think I'd bother with a PAF Pro in the bridge of an alder guitar, as it's a fairly transparent pickup meant to rely more on the tone of the wood. If it was an SL2H-MAH(ogany) than it'd sound awesome I'm sure - that's what I have in my mahogany Hamer Californian - but I don't think it'd be much change from the stock JB in alder. Maybe something like a DiMarzio Super 3 might be cool. I'm waiting for my SD Alternative 8 and will compare that to the JB as a possible Duncan option.


----------



## asher (Jan 27, 2011)

Picked up second hand at the local pawn shop to upgrade from my DK2M. It's a 2001 model. Plays pretty damn well, and I like the pickups more. The OFR is much more buttery, too. Having the single coils and the 5-way switch is pretty fun to play with, too, as you can get a nice variety of tones.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2011)

Inazone said:


> Actually it's a JT580LP, so a Takeuchi in other words.



Oh, I forgot about that run of SL2s. My bad.


----------



## vanhendrix (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's my experience:

My SL1: (new, 2007)

Amazing guitar. The thing rings like a bell. Tons of sustain and a perfectly balanced output so it's not too woofy or scratchy, no matter what tuning it's in. I am in love with the stacked hums on these (the ones listed on the jackson site don't match any on the duncan site...). With the JB, it makes for a pretty versatile guitar. It does distortions and cleans amazingly well, the jb doesn't handle the in-between crunch. Also, there's a steve vai video somewhere where he talks about the resonance frequencies of the wood. The wings on this ring a 5th apart from the frequency of the neck

My SL2H: (new, custom ordered 2007)

This one is a mixed bag. I was FINALLY able to compare it to a third soloist (i'm a lefty, you see), to find out which of my necks wasn't built to spec. Turns out this one has sortof a strat-style neck profile on it. Obviously ordering such a thing would be custom shop, but holy hell am I glad for this mistake. In terms of playability, this one makes the other one look like a church. This one rings in unison, which seems to limit the overtones. Kinda bland sounding with the JB. So i'm currently trying to turn it into a jackson/prs hybrid. PRS pickups and pots in there might spice this one up.

I'm also thinking about putting brass blocks in these. I need some testimonial!


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Jan 27, 2011)

eaeolian said:


>





Whoa. Now that is a freakin beauty. Damn yeah


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is my SL2H






Kind of a crappy pic. You can't tell but its actually metallic black.


----------



## Rook (Jan 28, 2011)

Inazone said:


> Actually it's a JT580LP, so a Takeuchi in other words.
> 
> I don't think I'd bother with a PAF Pro in the bridge of an alder guitar, as it's a fairly transparent pickup meant to rely more on the tone of the wood. If it was an SL2H-MAH(ogany) than it'd sound awesome I'm sure - that's what I have in my mahogany Hamer Californian - but I don't think it'd be much change from the stock JB in alder. Maybe something like a DiMarzio Super 3 might be cool. I'm waiting for my SD Alternative 8 and will compare that to the JB as a possible Duncan option.



That was actually the idea, similar EQ shape to the JB, but less powerful and more of that distinctive DiMarzio 'chop' that you get from the pick. Super 3 would be way too hot . If I were gunna go for something uber like the Super 3 I'd probably plum for the Steve Morse, they sound nice backed right off from the strings.

Definitely not enough pics in this thread. I love the SLATQH's too, but you just never see them. An MAH would be good but I'm not actually that much of a mahogany fan, I prefer the brightness of the Alder.


----------



## Inazone (Jan 28, 2011)

OK, crappy picture from a crappy bar gig, but here is my USA SL2 (not SL2H) in all its black-and-chrome glory:







This has Kent Armstrong JP10/JP11 pickups that are what I would consider a "hot PAF" style with a lot of mids. Not the tightest or most articulate pickups by a long shot, but worth keeping in there.


----------



## guywith7string (Jan 28, 2011)

I own a SL2H that I bought new in 2006.

The guitar is built well, plays well, and sounds good.
I have had no problems with the switch location and really have no need to mod it except for the bridge pickup. I found the JB to be pretty lifeless and on the bright side. I replaced it with a L500XL and couldn't be happier with the 59 - L500Xl combination. It's not the warmest guitar out there, but does sound good.


----------



## vanhendrix (Feb 1, 2011)

vanhendrix said:


> Here's my experience:
> 
> My SL1: (new, 2007)
> 
> ...





Since i've never heard of anyone doing my particular pickup swap, I'll just let anyone who cares know that the PRS Modern Eagle sounds fan-fucking tastic in the bridge. Cleans are great, metal sound is great, and most importantly, _everything in between_ is great. Which is something i find a lot of pickups lack. The crunch sound is unreal.


----------



## Giuseppe79 (Feb 6, 2011)

My new axe!


----------



## yellowv (Feb 6, 2011)

I had this one for a very short time. It was a beast.


----------



## kmanick (Feb 11, 2011)

I've owned a ton of Jacksons/charvels over the years, easily my favorite brand.
My two current gals.
Early 1990 SL1 Pro.
stripped out the stock electronics and dropped in a TB-5 in the bridge, a 1/4 pounder in the middle and a lil 59er at the neck.
also pulled the volume pot and moved it back one spot.
I go this for a steal on Ebay last year, just an amaaing 'shred" gutiar.




My main baby that I've had for 9 years now 
2001 SL2H-mah
Saw it hanging on the wall in GC in Boston and got it for a song.
completely stock, and the one guitar I own that I will never sell. 




At some point I will have my tech move the volume pot to the tone control and plug the hole like he did on my red one, as
it does get in my way once in a while.


----------



## fireheart82 (Feb 11, 2011)

cool to know about the prs eagle pups i will try


----------

